# Puros Indios at Elite Cigars post 2



## tx_tuff

Ok some fun pics now


----------



## silentjon

Those cigars are insane!!


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

LOL, those cigars are insane. I've never seen a picture of one in someones hand.

Did anyone smoke on to the nub?


----------



## silentjon

Did anyone smoke on to the nub?[/QUOTE]

I wonder how long that would take?


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Those are the Big Chiefs correct???


----------



## g8trbone

I hope someone picked one up for John!!!


----------



## Labman

Man...that's crazy. What's the flavor profile on one of those??


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Wow, those are giant.
Will they even fit in a humi?


----------



## tobacmon

look at the size of that stogie---geezzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## alanf

Thats one huge cigar! I don't think this beagle would be brave enough to smoke one of those.


----------



## ER Doc

According to Famous Smoke, the Puros Indios Chief is an 18-inch, 66-ring guage monster. 

Also, according to CigarCyclopedia, it is the largest cigar available in the US market (the Graycliff Big Bamboo is a mere wimpy 16x50).

WOW!


----------



## lawdaug_1

WOW that is crazy stuff


----------



## GoinFerSmoke

How much does one of those go for... I know I know about 4 or 5 days... price wise I mean!


----------



## tx_tuff

I didn't check for a price. don't think I would ever want one of those.


----------



## bobaganoosh

I bought a couple @ 26 bucks a pop at a local B&M back in 2002. I think they can be had for cheaper on the net... but, I'm here to tell ya... keep your cash! This is strictly a novelty stick! 2 of them big ba*tards took up darn near the whole bottom of my humi. They come in individual coffins which looks pretty cool. I smoked about 10 min. into the 1st one and gave away the second. Lesson learned.


----------



## marccote

*Puros Indios New President and MUCH More*

I just did an interview with Carlos Diez the new president of Puros Indios, look for it on Cigar Compañero Online Magazine in Dec. 
www.cigarcompanero.com


----------

